# Schlechte Latenz in Elder Scrolls Online



## Th0rin (9. April 2017)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es um grottige FPS in TESO:TU. 

Ich habe das Problem eigentlich seitdem ich das Spiel habe. Meine Specs sind eine GeForce GTX 1060 6GB, 
i5-3570k @3.40 GHz, 8GB RAM. Ich habe meistens zwischen 20 und 40 FPS, wobei die Latenz manchmal auch höher oder niedriger ausfällt. Besonders in 12-Mann Instanzen droppt die FPS auf zwischen 10-15 FPS.
In dicht bevölkerten Gebieten liegt sie meist zwischen 30 und 40 FPS. Meine Internetverbindung ist sehr stabil, verursacht also eigentlich keine Probleme.
Auch habe ich keine Hintergrundprogramme laufen, die Leistung ziehen könnten nur um Vorweg ein paar Möglichkeiten auszuschließen.

Hätte jemand eine Idee, warum bei der eigentlich zureichenden Hatdware die Performance so grottig, hundsmiserabel ist und wie man Leistung herauskitzeln könnte.

Danke  schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

RAM verdoppeln auf 16GB und dann dem 3570K ein wenig die Sporen geben. 4GHz macht der locker mit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Th0rin (9. April 2017)

Welches Netzteil und Lüfter für overclocking auf 4 GHz?  
Verfüge momentan über einen
Scythe Katana 4 und ein 600W Netzteil. Reicht das aus, um den Prozessor auf 4k hochzujagen?? 
Ich bin was das angeht nämlich ein absoluter Laie. Würdest du eher zu Software wie "MSI Afterburner" tendieren oder das im BIOS übet die Regler hochschieben?

Danke


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

Der Katana sollte den auch bei 4GHz gekühlt bekommen, hatte meinen mit einem Grand Karma Cross 2 gekühlt. Mit dem Afterburner kannst du keine CPU übertakten, der ist nur für die GPU. OC immer über das BIOS/UEFI, da einfach den Multiplikator auf 40 setzen, sollte dein 3570K mit machen. Ansonsten gibt es hier im Forum im Prozessorbereich eune sehr gute Anleitung zum übertakten des 3570K.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

